# 11 Year Old's back legs seemed to give and she fell.



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I would have it looked at. It could have been as simple as a pinched nerve or perhaps she just lost strength. I know sometimes my legs loose strength if I have been sitting too long ?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I would have her checked out at the vet's office and also have some blood work done on her and take it from there. Episodes like this are always worrisome in our seniors.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would also take her in to get looked at. It could be a symptom of arthrits and maybe it is time to look at getting her on some sort of meds. It could be something unrelated to her arthritis. I think it's worth a trip to the vet for a once over and blood work


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My golden, Casey, who passed in 03' developed weakness in his back legs. We couldn't go for walks anymore by the age of 12, which upset him. It progressed and by the age of 12 1/2 to him splaying, which the vet said was very painful. Eventually he'd walk across the room and poop would come out. He'd always turn around....wondering who could do suck a thing!
He lived a long active life but the arthritis became difficult for him.


----------



## charliefoxtrot (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'm definitely taking her to the vet this week for blood work. She is on dasuquin and metacam her her arthritis and denamarin for her liver. Her groin is still bothering her from her TTA surgery/knee injury recovery. She tweaked it from compensating for knee stability. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

Several potential causes of weakness in the back legs come to mind, with arthritis probably the most common. My Joker has it and is on weekly Adequan injections, which make a world of difference for him. 

Other things that can help include chiropractic treatments, acupuncture, and physical therapy, especially use of an underwater treadmill and/or canine swimming facility to strengthen muscles without stressing painful joints.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## beauboy (Feb 19, 2014)

charlie,have a 11 year old,same problem.arthritis in hips and back,struggles to get up,legs tremble quite a bit,back legs have given way twice.have tried EVERYTHING under the sun,no help.out of frustration i started giving beau an organic supplement i take for arthritis in my hands and the results were amazing.


----------



## charliefoxtrot (Jan 14, 2014)

I took Molly to the vet today and she checked out ok. The vet thinks she most likely slipped and scared herself.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad Molly checked out okay!


----------



## AndyLL (Nov 18, 2009)

My 11 year old girl has a similar problem.

She always has had a slightly arthritic back right hind leg that would stiffen up after a big outing but after a days rest she would be ok.

About 3 months ago she slipped in ice and refused to put any weight on the leg and I took her to the vet the next day. By that time she was walking fine and they found nothing wrong.

A week later she collapsed again and I immediately took her to the Vet. The basic conclusion was that her hind quarter muscles are atrophying and are weak and when she falls the joints inflame. She is now on Tramadol daily and Rimadyl when needed.

By limiting how active she is ( she still wants to do everything she used too ) she has been doing fine.... 

Until yesterday when we were up in the mountains and I got careless and just opened the back door of my F150 and both her hips went out when she jumped down.

After a day of me carrying her everywhere ( including up a **** mountain ) she is able to walk again but I now realize that sometime in the future she will lose all control of her hind quarters.

The muscle atrophy is pretty obvious. Her butt is becoming more and more boney.

It really sucks because she is in general healthy and happy but once she completely loses the function of both hind legs I'll likely have to make the decision.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CharlieFoxTrot*

Did they do any bloodwork or xrays on Molly?
Is she on any meds for her arthritis to help with pain?


----------

